# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون تنظيم الخبرة

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم بالقانون رقم 40 لسنة 1980 بإصدار قانون تنظيم الخبرة ( 40 / 1980 ) *المادة رقم 1* 

ماده (1)
يقوم باعمال الخبرة امام المحاكم والنيابة العامة خبراء ادارة الخبراء ، وخبراء الجدول ، وكل ما ترى المحاكم او النيابة العامة عند الضرورة الاستعانة برأيهم الفني سواء من الموظفين او من غير الموظفين. 
اذا رأت المحكمة او النيابة العامة ان تندب للقيام باعمال الخبرة خبيرا من خارج ادارة الخبراء وجدول الخبراء فيجب ان تبين اسباب ذلك في الحكم او القرار.


*المادة رقم 2* 


ماده(2)
للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء ان تحكم بندب خبير او اكثر على ان يكون العدد وترا ، وان تبين في حكمها مأمورية الخبير ، والامانة التي يجب ايداعها لحساب مصروفاته واتعابه ، والخصم الذي يكلف بايداع هذه الامانة ، والاجل الذي يجب فيه الايداع بحيث لا يتجاوز اسبوعا من تاريخ النطق بالحكم والمبلغ الذي يجوز للخبير سحبه لمصروفاته والاجل المضروب لايداع تقرير الخبير وتاريخ الجلسة التي تؤجل اليها القضية للمرافعة في حالة ايداع الامانة , وجلسة اخرى اقرب لنظر القضية في حالة عدم ايداعها ، وتاريخ الجلسة الواجب حضور طرفي الدعوى فيها امام الحبير المنتدب في حالة الندب لادارة الخبراء ، وفي حالة دفع الامانة لا تشطب الدعوى قبل اخبار الخصوم بايداع الخبير تقريره طبقا للاجراءات المبينة في المادة 14. 

في اليوم التالي لايداع الامانة تدعو ادارة الكتاب الخبير - بكتاب مسجل - ليطلع على الاوراق المودعة ملف الدعوى بغير ان يتسلمها ما لم تأذن له المحكمة او الخصوم في ذلك ، وتسلم له صورة من الحكم. 
اذا كان الندب لخبير من ادارة الخبراء تقوم ادارة الكتاب في اليوم التالي لايداع الامانة بارسال اوراق الدعوى الى الادارة المذكورة مع اخطارها لمباشرة المأمورية.


*المادة رقم 3* 

ماده (3)
يعتبر النطق بالحكم الصادر بندب الخبير بمثابة اعلان للخصوم ولو لم يحضورا جلسة النطق به. 
ويتعين اخطار الخصم بمنطوق هذا الحكم بكتاب مسجل اذا كان قد تخلف عن الحضور في جميع الجلسات السابقة للنطق به ولم يقدم مذكرة بدفاعه ، وكذلك اذا تخلف عن الحضور وعن تقديم مذكرة في جميع الجلسات التالية لتعجيل الدعوى بعد امنتاع سيرها سيرا متسلسلا لاي سبب من الاسباب.


*المادة رقم 4* 

ماده (4)
اذا اتفق الخصوم على خبير معين اقرت المحكمة اتفاقهم والا اختارت المحكمة الخبير  من بين المقبولين امامها ،الا اذا قضت بغير ذلك ظروف خاصة توضحها المحكمة في حكمها ، واذا كان الندب لخبير من ادارة الخبراء او لاحد الموظفين وجب على الجهة الادارية فور احطارها بايداع الامانة تعيين شخص الخبير الذي عهد اليه بالمأمورية، وابلاغ المحكمة بهذا التعيين،واذا كان الخبير غير تابع لادارة الخبراء وغير مقيد اسمه في الجدول وجب قبل مباشرة مأموريته ان يحلف يمينا امام المحكمة او امام قاضي الامور الوقتية بان يؤدي عمله بالصدق والامانة.


*المادة رقم 5* 


ماده (5)
اذا لم تودع الامانة من الخصم المكلف بايداعها ام من غيره من الخصوم كان الخبير غير ملزم بأداء المأمورية ،و  تقرر المحكمة سقوط حق الخصم الذي لم يقم بدفع الامانة في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير اذا وجدت ان الاعذار التي ابداها لذلك غير مقبولة.


*المادة رقم 6* 


ماده (6)
يجوز اعفاء الخصم المعسر مؤقتا من دفع الامانة اذا تبين من قيمة المنازعة او ظروفها ما يبرر ذلك ويتعين في هذه الحالة ان يكون الندب لخبير من ادارة الخبراء ويرجع بهذه الامانة واتعاب الخبرة ومصورفاتها على الخصم المحكوم عليه بالمصورفات او على الخصم المعفي من الرسوم اذا زالت حالة اعساره.


*المادة رقم 7* 


الماده (7)
القضايا المعفاة من الرسوم بقرار من لجنة الاعفاء من الرسوم يندب لاعمال الخبرة فيها خبراء ادار ة الخبراء. ويرجع بأتعاب الخبرة ومصروفاتها على الخصم المحكوم عليه بالمصروفات او على الخصم المعفي من الرسوم اذا زالت حالة اعساره.


*المادة رقم 8* 

ماده (8)

اذا اراد الخبير اعفاءه من اداء مأموريته ابتداءاو في اثناء ادائها وجب عليه اخطار الجهة التي ندبته ويقدم طلب الاعفاء بالنسبة لخبراء ادارة الخبراء الى مدير ادارة الخبراء لتقرير ما يراه في طلب الخبير. 
واذا قبل الطلب قامت الجهة التي ندبت الخبير بندب خبير آخر. او بإعادة المأمورية الى ادارة الخبراء لتكليف خبير آخر بادائها.


*المادة رقم 9* 

ماده (9)

اذا ندب خبير في فرع معين من فروع الخبرة ثم تبين له ان الامر يحتاج الى الاستعانة بخبرة من نوع آخر ولم تكن الجهة التي ندبته قد صرحت له بتلك الاستعانة ، فعليه ان يطلب ذلك منها.


*المادة رقم 10* 

ماده (10)
يحدد الخبير لبدء عمله تاريخا لا يجاوز سبعة الايام التالية لتسلمه صورة الحكم او ملف الدعوى ، ويخطر الخصوم - بكتاب مسجل - بهذا التاريخ وبمكان الاجتماع . وفي حالات الاستعجال يجوز للخبير ان يجعل بد العمل في ثلاثة الايام التالية لتسلمه صورة الحكم او ملف الدعوى ويدعو الخصوم باشارة برقية ترسل قبل الاجتماع الاول باربع وعشرين ساعة على الاقل. وفي حالات الاستعجال القصوى يجوز ان ينص في الحكم على مباشرة المامورية فورا ودعوة الخصوم باشارة برقية للحضور في الحال . وفي جميع الاحوال يباشر الخبير اعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم متى كانوا قد دعوا على الوجه الصحيح.


*المادة رقم 11* 

ماده (11)
يسمع الخبير اقوال الخصوم وملاحظاتهم ويسمع - بغير يمين - اقوال من يحضرونهم او من يرى سماع اقواله اذا كان الحكم  قد اذن له في ذلك . واذا تخلف الخصم عن تنفيذ قرارات الخبير بغير عذر لجأ الخبير الى المحكمة لتحكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة دنانير  ولا تزيد على عشرين دينارا وذلك بقرار يثبت في محضر الجلسة له ما للاحكام من قوة تنفيذية ، ولا يقبل الطعن بأي طريق ، ولكن للمحكمة ان تقيل المحكوم عليه من الغرامة كلها او بعضها اذا ابدى عذرا مقبولا ويكون تنفيذ هذا الحكم بعد اخطار المحكوم عليه بكتاب مسجل من ادارة الكتاب مرفقا به صورة من منطوق الحكم المذكور.


*المادة رقم 12* 


ماده (12)
يحضر الخصوم امام الخبير بأنفسهم او بوكيل عنهم ، ويجب على الوكيل ان يثبت وكالته عن موكله ، ويكفي في اثبات التوكيل ان يقدم ورقة بذلك فان كانت غير رسمية وجب ان يكون توقيع الموكل مصدقا عليه. 
ويجوز ان يعطي التوكيل في الجلسة امام الخبير بتقرير يدون في محضر اعماله ، وحينئذ يقوم التقرير مقام التصديق على توكيل الموكل. 
ولا يجوز لاي موظف بوزارة العدل ان يكون وكيلا عن احد الخصوم امام الخبير ولكن يجوز لهم ذلك عمن يمثلونهم قانونا وعن زوجاتهم واصولهم وفروعهم الى الدرجة الثانية. 


*المادة رقم 13* 


ماده (13)
يجب ان يحرر الخبير محضرا بالاعمال التي قام بها يشتمل على بيان حضور الخصوم واقوالهم وملاحظاتهم ومقعة منهم ما لم يكن لديهم مانع من ذلك فيذكر في المحضر ، كما يجب ان يشتمل على بيان ما قام به من اعمال بالتفصيل واقوال الاشخاص الذين سمعهم من تلقاء نفسه او بناء على طلب الخصوم وتوقيعاتهم. 
كما يحرر الخبير تقريرا موقعا منه بنتيجة اعماله ورأيه والاوجه التي استند اليها بايجاز ودقة ، فان تعدد الخبراء فلكل منهم ان يقدم تقريرا مستقلا برأيه ، ما لم يتفقوا على تقديم تقرير واحد يذكر فيه رأي كل منهم واسبابه. 
وللمحكمة ان تعين خبيرا لابداء رأيه شفويا بالجلسة بدون تقديم تقرير ويثبت رأيه في المحضر. 
وفي جميع احوال لا يكون رأي الخبير مقيدا للمحكمة ولكنها تستأنس به.


*المادة رقم 14* 

ماده (14)

يودع الخبير تقريره ومحاضر اعماله ادارة الكتاب ، ويودع كذلك جميع الاوراق التي سلمت اليه وكشفا بايام العمل والمصروفات ، وعلى ادارة الكتاب اخطار الخصوم - بكتاب مسجل - بايداع التقرير ، وبتاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى.


*المادة رقم 15* 

ماده (15)
اذا لم يودع الخبير تقريره في الميعاد الذي حددته المحكمة ، ولم يكن ثمة مبرر لتأخره ، جاز الحكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة دنانير ولا تزيد على خمسين دينارا وتمنحه المحكمة اجلا آخر لانجاز المأمورية وايداع تقريره ، واو تستبدل به غيره مع الزامه برد ما يكون قد قبضه من الامانة الى ادارة الكتاب وذلك كله بغير اخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية والتعويضات ان كان لها وجه. ولا يقبل الطعن في الحكم الصادر بابدال الخبير والزامه برد ما قبضه بأي طريق ، ويثبت حكم الغرامة المشار اليه في محضر الجلسة وتكون له ما للاحكام من قوة تنفيذية ولا يقبل الطعن فيه بأي طريق ولكن للمحكمة ان تقيل الخبير من الغرامة كلها او بعضها اذا ابدى عذرا مقبولا ، وينفذ حكم الغرامة بعد اخطار الخبير بكتاب مسجل من ادارة الكتاب مرفقا به صورة من منطوق الحكم. 
لا يحكم بالغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة اذا كان الخبير المنتدب من ادارة الخبراء او احد ابخراء الموظفين ، وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية والتعويضات ان كان لها وجه. 
اذا كان التأخير في تقديم التقرير ناشئا عن خطأ الخصم جاز للمحكمة القضاء بسقوط حقه في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير.


*المادة رقم 16* 


ماده (16)
للمحكمة ان تأمر باستدعاء الخبير في جلسة تحددها لمناقشته في تقريره ان رأت حاجة لذلك ، ولها ان تعيد اليه المأمورية ليتدارك ما تبينه له من وجوه الخطأ او النقص في عمله او بحثه. ولها ان تعهد بذلك الى خبير آخر او الى عدة خبراء آخرين. ولهؤلاء ان يستعينوا بمعلومات الخبير السابق.


*المادة رقم 17* 

ماده (17)
تقدر اتعاب الخبير ومصروفاته بأمر يصدر على عريضة من رئيس الدائرة التي عينته او قاضي محكمة المواد الجزئية الذي عينه بمجرد صدور الحكم في الدعوى او بعد انقضاء ثلاثة اشهر لايداع التقرير اذا لم يصدر الحكم في هذه المدة لاسباب لا دخل للخبير فيها. 
يستوفي الخبير ما قدر له من الامانة ، ويكون امر التقدير فيما زاد عليها واجب التنفيذ على من طلب تعيينه من الخصوم ، وكذلك على الخصم الذي قضى بالزامه بالمصروفات. 
تعتبر الاتعاب والمصروفات التي تقدر لخبراء ادارة الخبراء مستحقة لخزانة وزارة العدل.


*المادة رقم 18* 


ماده (18)
للخبير ولكل خصم في الدعوى ان يتظلم من امر التقدير ، وذلك خلال ثلاثة الايام التالية لاعلانه ، ويكون التظلم وفقا للاجراءات المقررة للتظلم من الاوامر على العرائض ، ولا يختصم من لم يطلب تعيين الخبير ولم يحكم عليه بالمصروفات ، وذلك اذا كان قد حكم نهائيا في شأن الالزام بمصروفات الدعوى. 
واذا حكم في التظلم بتخفيض ما قدر للخبير ، جاز للخصم ان يحتج بهذا الحكم على خصمه الذي يكون قد ادى للخبير مطلوبه على اساس امر التقدير دون اخلال بحق هذا الخصم في الرجوع على الخبير.


*المادة رقم 19* 


ماده (19)
تتولى ادارة الخبراء - عن طريق من تندبه من موظفيها - المطالبة بالاتعاب والمصروفات ، والطعن في الاوامر والاحكام الخاصة بتقديرها ، والحضور في الجلسات ، ولها ان تنيب عنها في ذلك ادارة الفتوى والتشريع. 
تتولى ادارة الكتاب تنفيذ هذه الاوامر والاحكام.


*المادة رقم 20* 

ماده (20)
يصدر وزير العدل قرارا بتحديد الاسس والضوابط الخصاة بتقدير اتعاب الخبراء.


*المادة رقم 21* 


ماده (21)
يجوز رد الخبير : 

- اذا كان زوجا لاحد الخصوم او كان قريبا او صهرا له الى الدرجة الرابعة ، او كان له او لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع احد الخصوم او مع زوجه ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد اقيمت من الخصم او زوجه بعد تعيين الخبير بقصد رده. 
- اذا كان وكيلا لاحد الخصوم في اعماله الخاصة او وصيا عليه او قيما او مظنونة وراثته له او كان زوجا لوصي احد الخصوم او القيم عليه او كانت له صلة قرابة او مصاهرة من الدرجة الرابعة او القيم او باحد اعضاء مجلس ادارة الشركة المختصمة او بأحد مديدريها ، وكان لهذا العضو او المدير مصلحة شخصية في الدعوى. 
- اذا كان له او لزوجته او لاحد اقاربه او اصهاره على عمود النسب او لمن يكون هو وكيلا عنه او وليا او وصيا او قيما عليه مصلحة في الدعوى القائمة. 
- اذا كان يعمل عند احد الخصوم او كان قد اعتاد مؤاكلة احدهم او مساكنته او كان قد تلقى منه هدية. 
ـ- اذا كان بينه وبين احد الخصوم عدواة او مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته اداء مأموريته بغير ميل.


*المادة رقم 22* 


ماده (22)
يحصل طلب الرد بدعوى توجه للخبير بالطريق المعتاد ، امام المحكمة التي ندبته ، وذلك في الخمسة عشر يوما التالية لصدور الحكم بندبه ، او التالية للاخطار المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 3 ، وذلك في الحالات التي يشتمل فيها منطوق الحكم على اسم الخبير ، اما اذا لم يتضمن ذلك فيبدأ الميعاد من تاريخ علم طالب الرد باسم الخبير. 
لا يسقط الحق في طلب الرد اذا كانت اسبابه قد طرأت بعد ذلك الميعاد او اذا قدم الخصم الدليل على انه لم يعلم بها الا بعد انقضائه. 
لا يقبل من احد الخصوم طلب رد الخبير المعين بناء على اختيارهم الا اذا كان سبب الرد قد حدث بعد تعيينه. 
ويجب على طالب الرد ان يودع عند تقديم صحيفة دعواه ادارة الكتاب على سبيل الكفالة مبلغ عشرة دنانير ، وتتعدد الكفالة بتعدد الخبراء المطلوب ردهم ولا تقبل ادارة الكتاب دعوى الرد اذا لم تصحب بما يثبت ايداع الكفالة ، ويكفي ايداع كفالة واحدة عن كل خبير في حالة تعدد طالبي الرد اذا قدموا طلبهم في صحيفة واحدة ولو اختفت اسباب الرد ، وتصادر الكفالة بقوة القانون اذا قضى برفض طلب الرد او سقوط الحق فيه او عدم قبوله او بطلانه.


*المادة رقم 23* 


ماده (23)
لا يجوز الطعن في الحكم الصادر في طلب الرد بأي وجه من وجوه الطعن.


*9.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*خبراء إدارة الخبراء (24 - 40)*

*المادة رقم 24* 


ماده (24)
تشكل ادارة الخبراء من مدير ، ونائب مدير او اكثر ، وعدد كاف من الخبراء ، وتكون هذه الادارة تابعة لزوارة العدل ، وترتب الوظائف بها على الوجه الذي يصدر به قرار من مجلس الخدمة المدنية.


*المادة رقم 25* 

ماده (25)

تحدد بقرار من وزير العدل الاقسام الفنية بادارة الخبراء ، والعدد اللازم من الخبراء لكل قسم.


*المادة رقم 26* 

ماده (26)
ينشأ مجلس لشئون خبراء ادارة الخبراء ويؤلف من : 
- رئيس محكمة الاستئناف العليا رئيسا. 
- وكيل وزارة العدل. 
- رئيس المحكمة الكلية 
- احد المفتشين القاضئيين اعضاء يندبه وزير العدل. 
- مدير ادارة الخبراء. 
واذا غاب احدهم حل محله من يقوم مقامه ويكون انعقاد المجلس صحيحا بحضور الرئيس وثلاثة من اعضائه ، وعلى ان يكون من بينهم مدير ادارة الخبراء وتكون مداولاته سرية وتصدر قراراته بأغلبية الاراء وعند التساوي يرجح الرأي الذي منه الرئيس.


*المادة رقم 27* 


ماده (27)
يختص مجلس الخبراء بالمسائل التي ينص عليها القانون وله ان يبدي رأيه - بناء على طلب وزير العدل او من تلقاء نفسه - في المسائل المتعلقة بالخبرة. 
يتولى بالنسبة لخبراء الادارة اختصاصات لجنة شئون الموظفين طبقا لنظام الخدمة المدنية.


*المادة رقم 28* 


ماده (28)
يشترط فيمن يعين في وظائف الخبرة الشروط الآتية وذلك بالاضافة الى الشروط الواردة في نظام الخدمة المدنية : 
- ان يكون حائزا على شهادة جامعية او شهادة عالية من معهد علمي معترف به تتفق مع مادة القسم الذي يطلب التعيين فيه .
- ان يكون مستوفيا لما تتطلبه القوانين لمزاولة مهنة القسم الخبرة التي يرشح للتعيين فيها. 
وتحدد المؤهلات المشار اليها في البند(ا) بقرار من وزير العدل بعد موافقة مجلس الخبراء واخذ راي ديوان الموظفين .


*المادة رقم 29* 


ماده (29)
استثناء من احكام المادة السابقة يجوز لوزير العدل - بعد اخذ رأي مجلس الخبراء - ان يندب للعمل بادارة الخبراء بعض الكويتيين من ذوي الدراية باحوال الكويت والاعراف المتبعة بها ، وذلك للقيام باعمال الخبرة التي تسند اليهم. 
تحدد بقرار من وزير العدل الشروط والاوضاع الخاصة بندب هؤلاء الخبراء وتأديبهم وانهاء ندبهم والمكافات التي تقرر لهم.


*المادة رقم 30* 

ماده (30)

يمنح خبير ادارة الخبارء بدل طبيعة عمل يصدر بتحديده قرار من مجلس الخدمة المدنية.


*المادة رقم 31* 


ماده (31)
يحلف خبراء ادارة الخبراء  قبل مزاولة اعمال وظائفهم يمينا امام احدى دوائر محكمة الاستئناف العليا بان يؤدوا اعمالهم بالصدق والامانة.


*المادة رقم 32* 

ماده (32)
مع عدم الاخلال بقانون الخدمة المدنية لا يجوز لخبير ادارة الخبراء الجمع بين وظيفته ومزاولة التجارة او أي عمل لا يتفق وكرامته واستقلاله في عمله. 
لا يجوز له بغير اذن خاص من مجلس الخبارء ان يكون محكما ولو بغير اجر في اي نزاع يتصل بعمله ولو كان هذا النزاع غير مطروح امام القضاء. 
يحظر عليه تقديم تقارير استشارية .
كما يحظر عليه ان يكون حارسا قضائيا او مديرا لتفليسه ولمجلس الخبراء ان يقرر  منع خبير ادارة الخبراء من مباشرة اي عمل اخر يرى ان القيام به يتعارض مع واجبات وظيفته وحسن ادائها.


*المادة رقم 33* 

ماده (33)
لويزر العدل ان يوقع عقوبة الانذار او الخصم من المرتب مدة لا تزيد على خمسة عشر يوما . ويعلن القرار الى الخبير بكتاب مسجل ، وله ان يتظلم منه الى الوزير خلال عشرة ايام من اعلانه به.


*المادة رقم 34* 

 ماده (34)
يختص بتأديب مدير ادارة الخبراء مجلس تأديب يشكل على الوجه الاتي : 
- رئيس محكمة الاستئناف العليا او من ينوب عنه ر ئيسا 
- النائب العام او من ينوب عنه عضوا 
- وكيل وزارة العدل او من ينوب عضوا 
يختص بتأديب باقي خبراء الادارة مجلس تأديب يشكل على الوجه الاتي : 
- رئيس المحكم الكلية او من ينوب عنه رئيسا 
- احد المحامين العامين عضوا 
- مدير ادارة الخبراء او من ينوب عنه عضوا


*المادة رقم 35* 


ماده (35)
ترفع الدعوى التأديبية على خبراء ادارة الخبراء بقرار من وزير العدل. وله ان يأمر بوقف الخبير حتى يفصل في التهمة المسندة اليه ، كما يجوز ذلك ايضا لمجلس التأديب.


*المادة رقم 36* 


ماده (36)
يجب ان يشتمل قرار الاحالة الى مجلس التأديب على التهمة الموجهة الى الخبير والادلة لمؤيدة لها. 
يعلن الخبير بهذا القرار بكتاب مسجل.


*المادة رقم 37* 


ماده (37)
يقرر مجلس التأديب عند بدء المحاكمة التأديبية استمرار وقف صرف مرتب الخبير او صرفه كله او بعضه خلال فترة المحاكمة.


*المادة رقم 38* 

ماده (38)

تكون جلسات المحاكمة التأديبية سرية. 
و يحضر الخبير بنفسه امام المجلس وله ان ينيب في الدفاع عنه محاميا وله ان يقدم دفاعه كتابة. 
وللمجلس ان يأمر بحضور الخبير شخصيا امامه عند الاقتضاء واذا لم يحضر امام المجلس جاز الحكم في غيبته بعد التحقق من صحة اعلانه.
ولمجلس التأديب اجراء ما يراه لازما من التحقيقات او ان يندب لاجرائها احد اعضائه.


*المادة رقم 39* 

ماده (39)
العقوبات التأديبية التي يجوز توقيعها هي : 
- اللوم. 
- الخصم من المرتب مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر. 
- العزل من الخدمة.


*المادة رقم 40* 

ماده (40)
يكون الحكم الصادر في الدعوى التأديبية نهائيا. 
يجب ان يشتمل على الاسباب التي بني عليها.


*9.3 - الفصل الثالث*

*خبراء الجدول (41 - 51)*

*المادة رقم 41* 


ماده (41)
تكون بالمحكمة الكلية لجنة تسمى لجنة خبراء الجدول. تشكل من : 
- رئيس المحكمة الكلية او من ينوب عنه رئيسا 
- احد المحامين العامين عضوا 
- مدير ادارة الخبراء او من ينوب عنه عضوا 

وتختص اللجنة بالفصل في دعاوى تأديب خبراء الجدول ، وبالنظر في قبول خبراء جدد عند فتح باب القيد في الجدول ، وتحديد الشروط التي تراها لازمة للقيد ، وفي استبعاد اسم أي خبير اصبح في حالة لا تمكنه من اداء عمله او فقد شرطا من شروط قيده في الحدول او حكم عليه بعقوبة جناية او صدر ضده حكم قضائي او تأديبي ماس بالشرف. 
وتصدر اللجنة قرارها بالاستبعاد بعد دعوة الخبير للحضور امامها بكتاب مسجل ويجب ان يكون هذا القرار مسببا ، ويعلن الى الخبير بكتاب مسجل.


*المادة رقم 42* 

ماده (42)
للخبير ان يتظلم من قرار استبعاده بتقرير يودع ادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية خلال عشرة ايام من اعلانه بالقرار. 
تختص بنظر التظلم اللجنة المشار اليها في المادة السابقة منضما اليها قاضيان تختارهما الجمعية العمونية للمحكمة الكلية ، ويدعى الخبير للحضور امامها بكتاب مسجل لابداء اقواله. 
ويكون قرار اللجنة نهائيا ولو صدر في غيبة الخبير ولا يجوز للخبير الذي صدر قرار باستبعاده ان يباشر عملا من اعمال الخبرة حتى يفصل نهائيا في تظلمه.


*المادة رقم 43* 

ماده (43)
يحلف الخبير الذي يقبل للقيد في الجدول قبل مزاولة عمله يمينا امام احدى دوائر محكمة الاستئناف العليا بان يؤدي عمله بالصدق والامانة.


*المادة رقم 44* 

ماده (44)
يكون لكل خبير مقيد اسمه في الجدول ملف بالمحكمة الكلية وبادارة الخبراء ، تودع به الملاحظات الخاصة بعمله. 
وتقوم النيابة العامة بالاغ رئيس المحكمة الكلية ومدير ادارة الخبراء بكل ما يصدر ضد خبراء الجدول من احكام في مواد الجنايات والجنح ونتيجة تصرفها فيما يوجه اليهم من اتهامات . ويتم ايداع ذلك كله في الملف المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة.


*المادة رقم 45* 

ماده (45)
على ادارات الكتاب بالمحاكم موافاة ادارة الخبراء بعد الفصل في الدعوى بصورة من كل تقرير مقدم من احد خبراء الجدول مع صورة من محاضر الاعمال والاحكام الصادرة فيها ، ولمدير ادارة الخبراء ابلاغ لجنة خبراء الحدول بما يراه من ملاحظات على عمل الخبير.


*المادة رقم 46* 

ماده (46)
يقوم رئيس المحكمة الكلية بابلاغ خبير الجدول بكتاب مسجل بصورة اية شكوى تقدم ضده وذلك للرد عليها خلال سبعة ايام من تاريخ ابلاغه بها. 
ولرئيس المحكمة الكلية - بعد الاطلاع على رد الخبير - ان يحفظ الشكوى او ان يحققها بنفسه او بمن يندبه من القضاة وله بعد اتمام التحقيق ان يحفظ الشكوى او ان يوجه انذارا الى الخبير او ان يعرض امره على وزير العدل للنظر في احالته الى المجلس التأديبي. 
في جميع الاحوال يودع بملف الخبير صورة من الشكاوي والتحقيقات والقرار الصادر بشأنها.


*المادة رقم 47* 


ماده (47)
يجوز احالة خبير الجدول الى المحاكمة التأديبية اذا ارتكب ما يمس الذمة والامانة وحسن السمعة او اخل بواجب من واجباته او اخطأ خطأ جسيما في عمله او امتنع لغير عذر مقبول عن القيام بعمل كلف به.


*المادة رقم 48* 

ماده (48)
العقوبات التي يجوز للجنة توقيعها على خبراء الجدول هي : 
- اللوم. 
- الوقف عن العمل مدة لا تجاوز سنة. 
- محو الاسم من الجدول.


*المادة رقم 49* 


ماده "(49)
تسري على المحاكمة التأديبية لخبراء الجدول احكام المواد : 35 و 36 و 38 و 40 من هذا القانون.

----------


## محمد سري

الاستاذ هيثم، لك مني أجمل تحية،  :Friendship: 
تبين وجود مادتين ناقصتين من قانون تنظيم الخبرة الكويتي أرجو إضافتهما للقانون المذكور و هما كما يلي:

المادة 50
يجوز للخبير الاستعانة بالوقفة الجبرية لمعاينة المنشات والاماكن التي يلزم معاينتها او دخولها لتنفيذ المامورية المنتدب لمباشرتها عند امتناع ذوي الشان عن تمكينه من ادائها. ويكون ذلك بموجب امر يصدر من رئيس الهيئة التي تنظر الدعوى او قاضي الامور الوقتية بالمحكمة المختصة بناء على طلب مسبب يقدم من مدير ادارة الخبراء او من يقوم مقامه ويصدر الامر في مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة ايام من تاريخ تقديم الطلب.
المادة 51
يصدر وزير العدل القرارات المنظمة للتفتيش الفني على اعمال خبراء ادارة الخبراء وتقدير كفاءتهم وذلك استثناء من احكام المادة 14 من مرسوم نظام الخدمة المدنية.

----------

